# ceiling studs



## olectric (Dec 11, 2007)

I had a helper walking on the 2x4 studs (18" on center) in an area covered by drywall underneath. (Like a typical attic space) One of the 2x4's cracked and he lost his balance. He stepped on the drywall and fell through. He almost landed on someone. He suffered only minor scrapes as he landed on his feet. I always took it for granted that you could step on the studs and be okay. I have been told that this is not correct and now I have to pay for the repair. No big deal paying for the repair but its one of thoses freak things you never expect to happen.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, I've never had that happen and I've walked on a lot of ceiling joists.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They're making you pay for something that should have supported you? I can understand putting your foot through the drywall, but making you responsible for a bad framing member? Cm'on!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree with 480, you should have been able to walk around in the attic and not fall through due to a framing member giving away. I am bigger than your average joe, and have walked on many joists and havent had a problem at all.

In fact, the customer should be very greatfull that your apprentice didnt get hurt!

~Matt


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Some scary stuff! Glad to hear he is alright.


----------



## olectric (Dec 11, 2007)

I have spoke to a few carpenters and thay are in agreement, do not walk directly on the 2x4. Bring a plank with you and "spread out the load" over several 2x4's. I would normally bitch about paying for the repair but it is a customer with a lot of repeat business. Besides, it will not cost much to fix.

I am telling all my guys to keep a short plank on the trucks from now on. I have never had a workmans comp claim and I intend to keep it that way!


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

olectric said:


> I have spoke to a few carpenters and thay are in agreement, do not walk directly on the 2x4. Bring a plank with you and "spread out the load" over several 2x4's. I would normally bitch about paying for the repair but it is a customer with a lot of repeat business. Besides, it will not cost much to fix.
> 
> I am telling all my guys to keep a short plank on the trucks from now on. I have never had a workmans comp claim and I intend to keep it that way!


 Thats a good plan. Not only is it safer but once you get to were you are working you have a platform to kneel on. Saves the knees.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> They're making you pay for something that should have supported you?


It's made to support the drywall, not an extra 200 pounds on 4 inches.




I was working with a guy who was laying on some plywood above a commercial suspended ceiling about 20' over a driveway to a hospital ER entrance:jester:. 

All of a sudden one of the support wires snapped. He slowly backed his way out and went to plan B.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

2X4's are an unusual choice for ceiling JOIST, studs are installed vertically (minor point). I do not believe 2x4's would be weight bearing over a 10" or more span.

Had an electrician I was working with fall through a drywall ceiling, one leg on each side of the joist. He sat down the rest of the day.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> 2X4's are an unusual choice for ceiling JOIST, studs are installed vertically (minor point). I do not believe 2x4's would be weight bearing over a 10" of more span.....


2x4 was probably part of a webbed truss.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a helper step thru the ceiling TWICE on the same job.

He was headed out after he put his big foot thru the back bedroom ceiling. I was standing in the living room apologizing to the customer when BOTH feet came thru above the sofa.

I went and got a ladder, pulled drywall and fiberglass insulation out of the way and helped him down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Usually trusses are made out of yellow pine which is pretty tough. I have been walking and climbing on them for years and never even heard one crack and at 300# I tend to listen for cracks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hard to imagine trusses breaking. Unless totally defective.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Brian ., 

Now you got me thinking about the trusses the only time I did see damaged if some dolt been working on the trusses like someone DIY specal run by like drill a hole or two in wrong spot somecase it will cause a crack.

Once a while I heard from my GC he told me that some case someone put up trusses in very rough manner like example rough handling or improper lifting can cause strain on it.

Merci,Marc


----------

